# x48 + QX9650 = extreme anger. please help



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

so i have my p5e64 ws evolution and my C0 qx9650 and they dont play nice together at all.

i cant get 4ghz stable at all. 

this is crazy because i have had a qx9650 before and it rocked at half the volts that this one needs just to boot into windows just to fail.

i keep getting 0x000000124 or whatever. no other error codes ever.

anyone know what to do?

cooling is not the issue.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

did you check pll load line etc? maybe those need a bump more than usual i hope it isnt cold bugged.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 28, 2008)

how old is the chip? Are you the first owner?


----------



## Binge (Oct 28, 2008)

x48s... :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

the temp sensors are stuck but i bet its not colder than 8c at stock. 

im the 2nd owner. im thinking this is why they sold it.

loadline doesnt fix the problem. there is no way to turn it off on the board. 

fsb term can only go to 1.5v which is gay. you need up to 1.9v for high FSB. 

i tried just 12x333 and up to 1.55v and nothing works. not stable at all.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2008)

What do you have for FSB Termination Voltage and the other one right below CPU voltage?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

crank the NB voltage up drop the multi one whole from max if you have pll voltage crank that up relatively high and try booting her. how high can you get her stable


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the temp sensors are stuck but i bet its not colder than 8c at stock.
> 
> im the 2nd owner. im thinking this is why they sold it.
> 
> ...



They might have crippled it OCing... the 45nm chips are rumored to die quickly with a high FSB term/VTT voltage.  <<-- sorry to be a downer there...

Source: http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=428


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have tried all auto

vcore = 1.35 - 1.6v
cpu gtl = auto, .63, .65, .67
pll = auto - 1.74v
fsb term - auto - 1.5v
dram - 1.7 - 2.1v (ddr3)
vNB = auto - 1.71v (fan on NB, temps fine, 35c max)
nb gtl = auto, .61, .67
vSB = auto - 1.2v

tried different FSB straps and memspeeds, loosened timings, everything man.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

try your old board o wait cant do physx  damn it might just be fubar


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> They might have crippled it OCing... the 45nm chips are rumored to die quickly with a high FSB term/VTT voltage.  <<-- sorry to be a downer there...
> 
> Source: http://www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=428



i know i know but shit... i benched the shit outta my last one and it lasted weeks just fine at high voltages. this one is just total shit or its been roasted before i got it.


----------



## Binge (Oct 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> crank the NB voltage up drop the multi one whole from max if you have pll voltage crank that up relatively high and try booting her. how high can you get her stable



Correct me if I'm wrong but if he's going to have to crank volts in every direction to get it to boot normally... isn't it going to under-perform when he tries to bench with it?  I hope you can get your money back with a DOA return.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

i got 21k in vantage ALL CPU + GPU NO PHYSX at 4.0ghz but it crashed and reboot after i saw the score.

i did a 15min p95 run right before i benched and it ran fine. again... temps are fine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if he's going to have to crank volts in every direction to get it to boot normally... isn't it going to under-perform when he tries to bench with it?  I hope you can get your money back with a DOA return.



i'll just RMA the POS and get a brand new C1 chip.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i'll just RMA the POS and get a brand new C1 chip.



do it though i wish you didnt have to must be a PITA because you waited so long for this one.


----------



## Binge (Oct 28, 2008)

C1?  What's wrong with e0?  Also if you were running crossfire~ my x48 did horrible things when I did xfire.  You might want to try with only one GPU.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

tried one gpu same probs. 

there is no E0 qx9650 that i have heard of.


----------



## Binge (Oct 28, 2008)

whoops, misread for q9650 >.<  A qx with these issues?!?  Those are strong chips.  RMA that asap


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

i just emailed the ppl i git it from. it was a rather angry email so maybe i'll get something from it. if they pay my $18 shipping to RMA it i'll be happy.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have tried all auto
> 
> vcore = 1.35 - 1.6v
> cpu gtl = auto, .63, .65, .67
> ...



Set your pll to 1.56 which will still be high for a 45nm quad.  1.74 is insanely too high.

It does sound like a bad chip though...


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 28, 2008)

Try it in your Max like I've been telling you.  That will tell you more about the chip.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

i reflashed the bios

tried 12x333= 4ghz

boots fine

ran 3dm06 and i got my score of 23464

freeze with mouse on black screen.

had to reset the bios.

tried all new settings and did 12.5x333 = 4.16ghz

had to use 1.4625v to get into windows

im 10mins into 4core p95 and its still going.

WTF is the effing deal here?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i reflashed the bios
> 
> tried 12x333= 4ghz
> 
> ...





update everything make sure under hidden in the device manager the old drivers for the old proc arent their if they are delete them make sure that 3dmark is updated.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

fresh install of windows. all drivers are current and all updates are installed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

errr... POS

i got 4.33ghz to run p95 stable for an hour so i ran vantage and i get scrambled gfx in the physx test.

what now?

i also found .06v vdroop on this board with no pencil mod to fix it.

errrrr.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

p95 an hour stable? hmmm try reinstalling the cats or reinstalling vantage.

EDIT: i stated the above options because i would notice after a change of hardware or serious OC that certain programs would crash untill reinstalled...for example going from 9600's to 9800's crashed 3d06 and ut3 reinstalling the applications fixed the problem...i found this to be proven because upon further examination alot of programs save your system configuration in a settings.cgf or .ini this was confirmed when i went from AMD to intel and i tried to boot SOF double helix it would run a kind of CMD loader upon starting the game it would detect my old 3600+ and mobo and would immedietly crash saying i had incompatible hardware to run the game reinstalling the game fixed the problem as it detected the proper hardware.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

it seems that it either gets scrambled gfx in the bench or it freezes/bsod after i get a score. maybe a driver issue?

still.... 1.5v for 4.16ghz is crazy. my last qx9650 did 4.5ghz at only 1.4325v


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

read edit further insite into my post.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

so maybe just do a complete reinstall of OS and everything?

bios reflash seemed to do a tad to help. im actually getting somewhere now. i still think im gonna RMA this sucker.

i tried farting on it and everything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so maybe just do a complete reinstall of OS and everything?



that would be sound advice but at first id reinstall vantage and the cats if it still happens it may be because of a stray dll in the system 32 folder causing you problems..at hat point it is almost impossible to isolate the file in question and weather or not it is a single file or a series of which that are failing consecutively...so at that point a reformat would probably be the easiest option.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmm.  I run mine at 1.38V for 4.33 GHz for the 24x7 setting and keep the 1333 FSB and all other voltages low except for benching sessions when I bump up FSB. Since you can run Prime for so long, it seems like a memory item to me or the video drivers. Have you made any runs without the NVIDIA card in place?

I would reseat the CPU, reset the config data on the BIOS and remove all the video and chipset drivers and re-install. I ran into a weird item today where I could not get the third card to recognize for Tri SLI. Remove video drivers, reboot, reinstall - no good. Remove, shut down, remove a card, reboot into windows then shut down, install card, then go into windows, install driver - all OK.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

see... thats how it always is for me...

today will totally suck and tomorrow i'll be killing benchmark scores like no ones business. seems like its all in the weather.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> see... thats how it always is for me...
> 
> today will totally suck and tomorrow i'll be killing benchmark scores like no ones business. seems like its all in the weather.



ah an overclockers life the only thing in life that is touchier than your GF on a bad day and even harder to understand


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

i feel like im totally relearning everything on this board.

i have p45 down and i could school anyone on p45 but this x48 is heckling me like MAD.

all the settings seem to do nothing to make things better.

i have already identified that this qx9650 has a few problems...

1. stuck sensors: reads 20, 20, 9, 4 at all times on air , water, and TEC
2. FSB wall at 462mhz: tried all multis from 6 - 14(obviously the higher ones did not boot)
3. needs TONS of voltage to boot into windows although it can post at low volts


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

dont ask me how i got this to run.... just look at the voltage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

it seems as though this board HATES 45nm chips. it will NOT OC the qx9650 OR the e8600 past 4ghz and have any stability at all.

yes i got a few benches in but what you didnt see was the BSOD right after i saved the screenshot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

dude fail do you think you should RMA the board for something diffirent?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

i was thinking....

RMA the evo and get another one.

then if the next one sucks too get a rampage extreme

then send that one back and get my money back and get a x58 board and i7 920.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i was thinking....
> 
> RMA the evo and get another one.
> 
> ...



do it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

im getting nothing with the e8600 either. it will let me in the bios then reboot with my settings and then as soon as i see the post screen the whole board shuts off.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im getting nothing with the e8600 either. it will let me in the bios then reboot with my settings and then as soon as i see the post screen the whole board shuts off.



hmmm


things to try if you havent already.


Try bios's from oldest to newest.

Try 1 4870

try reinstalling cats.

Try reinstalling vantage/other programs giving a problem

try installing wondows with 1 4870 in and then add the second after your done formating and all drivers are updated.

if non of the above works RMA for second board if second board does the same dont waste time send that back for a refund then buy a diffirent board.

also make sure you replace the TIM on your north and south bridges even if temps are good some chips may have a "problem temp" for example my NB at 1.7v would load at like 54 not bad however my system gave me a million problem until i changed the tim and it loaded at 47 then life was good.


----------



## Binge (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear all this about your wonder-board.  Apparently the x38s are having little to no issue hitting fsb in the 600s. :-/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hmmm
> 
> 
> things to try if you havent already.
> ...




dont have any 4870s but im trying a 4850 alone.

if i could get into windows i would do the rest.

NOTHING over 3.9ghz will work on the e8600 OR qx9650. im not 100% sure the chip is bad other than the stuck sensors.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Binge said:


> Sorry to hear all this about your wonder-board.  Apparently the x38s are having little to no issue hitting fsb in the 600s. :-/



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74974


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 29, 2008)

man, feel sorry for you, that is one hard learning curve.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> man, feel sorry for you, that is one hard learning curve.



yeah.... you said it man. 

if i wanted TOTAL PITA with COMPLETE failure i woulda got a phenom.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah.... you said it man.
> 
> if i wanted TOTAL PITA with COMPLETE failure i woulda got a phenom.



aahahahahahaha o phenom that says phenom because phenominal would be an over statement after AMD saw how poor they performed in comparioson they changed the name to phenom to reflect its actual performance level.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah.... you said it man.
> 
> if i wanted TOTAL PITA with COMPLETE failure i woulda got a phenom.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

ok... help me out here. this is a bit different than im used to.

do i take the TIM off AND the thermal pads?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would say just the TIM, leave the pads.  What are you going to replace it with?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

i have this OCZ freeze, shin etsu and AS ceramique


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

leave the pads if the chips dont make good contact if they make good contact leave the pads off.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

which TIM should i use? i need to know asap!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

i used the OCZ freeze that i got with the QX9650.

oh... ebay guy/lady... if your reading this... i'll get back to you. i think i will just RMA this chip with your help. no hard feelings. things happen. i know its not your fault. i was not blaming you. you  are very honest and a great seller. thats why i contacted you before doing anything stupid like leaving negative feedback. the sensors are still stuck but i want to make 100% sure the chip is flawed before i send it out for RMA.

this qx9650 stock cooler is actually PRETTY good. the fan is insane! it has a high/low switch on it but im guessing somewhere around 140cfm on high and about 95cfm on low.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

well if you looky here.... you can see i fixed something. dont know what, but one thing is for sure....

1.3v for 4ghz is pretty nice.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> well if you looky here.... you can see i fixed something. dont know what, but one thing is for sure....
> 
> 1.3v for 4ghz is pretty nice.



 ahh cooling the bridges congrats fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

POS 7 drivers from ATI wont install at all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> POS 7 drivers from ATI wont install at all.



funny considering their supposedto be more compatible on your OS.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

this is crazy.... first it gave me hell and now this...

OH... and this is with the stock cooler from the QX9650...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

................................hmmmm i have a sneaking suspition.....congrats im glad its working...but oc the cards i want to confirm a theory..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

i went from 4.1ghz -> 4.5ghz on that voltage with setfsb in windows. 4.6ghz makes 3dm stop in the cpu test. i esc out and everything is fine. im testing 4.5ghz with 4850 OCed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

is this what you expected?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i went from 4.1ghz -> 4.5ghz on that voltage with setfsb in windows. 4.6ghz makes 3dm stop in the cpu test. i esc out and everything is fine. im testing 4.5ghz with 4850 OCed.



hmmm but it wont do it with the X2's thats whats getting me 

my first 3 resolutions are as follows

this is what i think could be the problem

drivers (but we tried tried that)

then i though wait a sec it might be a bios option/driver issue

or PSU i know your using dual and its a long shot but loaded and OC'd you might have an amprage issue on the secondary PSU

im thinking

if mobo issue with 2 cards their might be (if their is) a bios tweak you can do..for example for SLI i had problems at first but in my bios theirs an option called sli appeture size (or similar) and i found going from auto to disabled fixes some stability issues and it affects scalability for example when disabled i loose some sli peformance but i can more stabiltiy perhaps their is a similar xfire option you should try adjusting...

for drivers im thinking that while they seem to work amazing with W7 maybe you should try vista and see if the same things happen

for PSU some times when the card is underpowered you get a black screen artifacts slow performance etc...try switching you 850 to the cards and 750 to the rig or vis versa...also...instead of plugging in the cables (the 6 and 8pin) try bumming off the rails and split the rails up if you have adapters instead of running them off of 1 molex string try a diffirent molex string and split up the power draw.

these are just some ideas i had..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

im using the 1200watt pc power now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im using the 1200watt pc power now.



ahh try hooking up your 750 as a secondary to the cards....when the system loads the rails might drop maybe even something as little as .0x volts and that may cause a fluctuation large enogh to trip the cards up..as the cards are probably drawing quite a bit of wattage as well as a proc the general rule of thumb is that the more wattae they are drawing the smaller the disturbance can make them glitch...i dont mean to be giving ideas that waste your time im just trying to solve a puzzle i mean i have no doubt in my mind that psu can handle it but the mobo chokes and voltage regulators etc may be whats causing the flux if any...say your cards spool up and start drawing wattage for that split second inbetween tests were the cards arent laoded when they load again their may be a flow delay between the cicuits starving the cards know what im saying?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i feel like im totally relearning everything on this board.
> 
> i have p45 down and i could school anyone on p45 but this x48 is heckling me like MAD.
> 
> ...


Mine walls at 449Mhz. Don't feel bad. Not even clockgen or SETFSB will get me past it. My Q6600 would go all the way up to 475fsb, so it's the chip.



fitseries3 said:


> im using the 1200watt pc power now.


When benching, people like Hipro and Kingpin are using both a PCP&C 1200w and a Corsair HX1000 at the same time. Might be a good idea to try the 2 psu solution like Sol said.


----------



## fps_dean (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have tried all auto
> 
> vcore = 1.35 - 1.6v
> cpu gtl = auto, .63, .65, .67
> ...




Try this.

vcore = 1.32v
LLC - enabled
cpu gtl = 67%, try 65% if 67% fails but 67% should do better
cpu pll = 1.55v (no need to go higher than this)
fsb term - 1.37v
dram - stock for your RAM
NB = auto should be good here
nb gtl = most people report the NB on the X48s do better at 67%, but try 61 too
SB = leave this on auto, leave your PCI-E frequency to 100

I'd also suggest lowering the multiplier for your RAM to run it at a nice and low speed at stock timings, let it pass memtest for 20 minutes and leave it at a lower-than-rated setting so we can be 100% sure that's not the problem.  When you get the CPU stable bring this back up.

If this fails the chip is probably a dud.


----------



## fps_dean (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> is this what you expected?



I get the same score with my e8600 stock, is there that much of a difference between XP/2003 and Vista?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

usually i get several different errors upon BSOD but with this chip i always, 100% of the time, get 0x000000124. there is never a different error code. it just leads me to think that the chip has something wrong with it.

what i did was run the e8600 all the way to 4.8ghz on the board and found its settings. today i popped the qx in and left the settings the same but raised the vcore. 

it's currently running 4.2ghz at 1.4v even BUT its set 1.4675 in the bios. there is no vdroop fix for this board and loadline cannot be disabled. there are 2 settings for loadline, one being normal and performance is the other. when on normal the board runs fine as long as you have everything right. however, performance mode, which helps with the vdroop, causes BSOD all the time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

nope.... total fail. i can run windows but no benching at all. dies instantly with the 124 error code.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

tell me what you make of this....

higher speed... lower score.






previous score....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

bus speed/multi background programs....or a hint of instability


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

so what should i do here? send the board back? RMA the cpu? sell it all and get nehalem?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so what should i do here? send the board back? RMA the cpu? sell it all and get nehalem?



I say try to get a RMA on the QX first. Who knows, you might get a C1 (tho I personally haven't seen any around  ).  If you're worried about them not accepting it, crank the pll up to 2V and fry it. Ask DaMulta, it works like a charm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

it seems like both my e8600 and the qx9650 need to be rmaed. they both need .12v more on this board than the p5q3. im thinking to RMA both board and CPU at the same time. that way i'll have everything new when i get both back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it seems like both my e8600 and the qx9650 need to be rmaed. they both need .12v more on this board than the p5q3. im thinking to RMA both board and CPU at the same time. that way i'll have everything new when i get both back.



i personally think its the board .12 on 2 cpu's 1 of which you ran before fine leads me to bealive its a board issue..the only problem i have with it is that if you get the same board back your going to have the same problem id get aa diff board.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it seems like both my e8600 and the qx9650 need to be rmaed. they both need .12v more on this board than the p5q3. im thinking to RMA both board and CPU at the same time. that way i'll have everything new when i get both back.



Is that .12V more real, or in BIOS. If it's in BIOS, that doesn't mean anything. All that matters is the measured voltage.

But if both chips do worse on that board, I'm gonna have to say it's the board.

Why don't you try another enthusiast board, but this time come away from Asus? Try a Gigabyte, DFI, or Foxconn or something.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

if i set the bios to 1.5v its really 1.38v with DMM


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if i set the bios to 1.5v its really 1.38v with DMM



Right, but do you mean that they would run at the same speeds at 1.26 measured volts on the other board? BIOS settings don't matter, only measured.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

well.... 

i can set it to 1.8v in the bios and i still have absolutely no stability at all. it seems as though it does nothing at all. its like a lightswitch that has nothing attached to it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Why don't you try another enthusiast board, but this time come away from Asus? Try a Gigabyte, DFI, or Foxconn or something.




is that even possible? i mean... FIT and a non asus board? OMG...


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 29, 2008)

DO IT!  You were talking about getting the DFI JR DDR3 board, do it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

i *NEED* 2 16x + at least 1 8x slot with dual slot spacing.


----------

